# Can't sync app question



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got it, and went to the Fire library to install it but it I can't find it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm....it was there earlier;  I checked when I went looking for the email address.  Maybe they got my email and pulled it.    Off to check....

Edit:  Sorry, reread your post, Gertie.  Sync your device; if it doesn't show then, go out of the library and back in again after synching. Still doesn't show?  Sync again, wait  few minutes, go to the library and switch between cloud and device.  I've had problems with apps not showing up quickly since my original Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....it was there earlier; I checked when I went looking for the email address. Maybe they got my email and pulled it.  Off to check....
> 
> Edit: Sorry, reread your post, Gertie. Sync your device; if it doesn't show then, go out of the library and back in again after synching. Still doesn't show? Sync again, wait few minutes, go to the library and switch between cloud and device. I've had problems with apps not showing up quickly since my original Fire.
> 
> Betsy


Can't find anywhere to synch. I tried to follow the instructions to install the app for androids, but not finding the menus it's telling me about. I think I need to call CS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie, I'm going to split out your question...back in a sec to help you troubleshoot.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't find anywhere to synch. I tried to follow the instructions to install the app for androids, but not finding the menus it's telling me about. I think I need to call CS.


OK...you've got a Fire; there's no need to install the Apps for Androids. Which Fire do you have?

On the latest version, you swipe down from the top to access the top menu; on the old one, you tapped the gear in the upper right hand corner. Either way, (I think), "Sync" should be one of the options on the menu that displays. Tap that.

If you don't see the top menu, or "sync" isn't one of the options, you definitely have a problem.

then check your library again. Sometimes I have to switch between Cloud and Device to have it show up. Sometimes I have to go to the Home screen and back into apps. But usually just doing "sync" does it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, it doesn't _say_ "sync" -- it's an icon with two curved arrows and when you tap it, it animates and they chase each other's tails. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's on the HD 7?  Because it says synch on the 4G...

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is what I bought.

Kindle Fire 7", LCD Display, Wi-Fi, 8 GB 


When I'm in the apps library, there's the home button, left arrow, list button, search button and star. Same thing in the library only the list button  shows all categories, my subscriptions, app updates, gift card & promos, saved for later and help.

When I tap home, I only have the star at the bottom.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Gertie when you are holding your fire up in the very right top you should see a little gear and a battery icon.  If you touch the gear another line of tools comes down and there is one called sync.  Touch that and the icon should go around chasing its tail .


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Gertie when you are holding your fire up in the very right top you should see a little gear and a battery icon. If you touch the gear another line of tools comes down and there is one called sync. Touch that and the icon should go around chasing its tail .


Unfortunately, there's no gear. Just the wi-fi bars and the battery icon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just tried something. I swiped down from the very top and there was a whole line of icons, including "more." I think that's going to do it. I'll let you know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When I went to "more" I found "applications" and found the synch button. Tapped that and got my apps. Boy, they sure hid that bar.

Thanks, everyone. And thanks, Betsy for starting this thread for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad we could help, Gertie!!!!

I may need to get more Fires just for help in troubleshooting... 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad we could help, Gertie!!!!
> 
> I may need to get more Fires just for help in troubleshooting...
> 
> Betsy


I think that's a great idea!


----------

